# easy to make, and effective traps?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok so I have been putting some thought into different types of homemade traps I could make to trap beavers. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## JChapman33 (Nov 16, 2008)

my neighbors fed the beavers apples all summer long behind my house and they left last week to go on vacation and i went and set four number four foothold traps with drownders at the end of there slides and caught three beavers and a **** lol


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

JChapman33 said:


> my neighbors fed the beavers apples all summer long behind my house and they left last week to go on vacation and i went and set four number four foothold traps with drownders at the end of there slides and caught three beavers and a **** lol


hahahaha, same thing with me with *****....neighbor lady thought they were cute, well she left for arizona for a month, and well....there wont be any more ***** for to enjoy


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

haha thats pretty funny, i wish my neighbors were that cool. lol


----------

